# Successful Investigation of Hale Meat Processor



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
Sept. 4, 2007

Contacts: Lt. David Davis 989-275-5151 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

DNR Conservation Officers Conclude Successful Investigation of Hale Meat Processor 

The Department of Natural Resources Special Investigation Unit of the Wildlife Resource Protection Section, along with DNR conservation officers assigned to Iosco County, recently concluded a three-year investigation of a Hale meat processor arrested for selling venison and black bear gall bladders. 

Tyson Arnie Shellenbarger, 50, owner of T & T Meat Processing in Hale, pled guilty to two of the five counts filed against him in 81st District Court in Iosco County. Shellenbarger pled guilty to one count of selling of black bear parts (gall bladders) and one count of selling venison.

After pleading guilty to the two charges, 81st District Court Judge Allen Yenior sentenced Shellenbarger to restitution, fines and costs in the amount of $3,080, along with five days of community service. Shellenbargers hunting privileges also were revoked from the remainder of the 2007 season through the 2010 season.

Lt. David Davis, head of the Wildlife Resource Protection Section, said the investigation started after a tip was received that Shellenbarger was trading in bear gall bladders, which are considered a valuable commodity on the black market. Black bear gall bladders are used for various medical conditions in some Asian cultures. The sale or purchase of black bear gall bladders is illegal. 

Undercover officers made purchases of bear gall bladders and venison from Shellenbarger, and then warrants were issued by Iosco County Prosecutor Gary Rapp for three counts of the sale and purchase of bear parts and two counts of the sale of venison.

Lt. Davis credits the publics assistance and involvement in bringing the information forward to allow a successful prosecution of the case. 

The DNR encourages others with information on illegal commercialization of fish and game to call the Report All Poaching Hotline at 800-292-7800 with the information, Davis said. It is with the cooperation of the public that we are able to bring these cases successfully to trial.

Callers may remain confidential and upon successful prosecution of the case, they are eligible for a RAP reward.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations


----------

